# 91 maxima SE, where is the ODB port?



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

I went to schucks because the engine light was on, but nobody could find the friggin plug to check the code? Also, where is the signal flasher located?


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

*signal Flasher?*

do you mean the flasher relay? it is located next to the power lock timer module mounted on the same bracket. its underneath the steering wheel on the right side. The timer module is a gray plastic box with 2 phillips screws holding it in, unscrew those and remove the lock timer, the flasher relay is mounted to the right on that bracket and should come out with it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

12340987 said:


> I went to schucks because the engine light was on, but nobody could find the friggin plug to check the code? Also, where is the signal flasher located?


you only have an older consult port. you can not get it read at any part store. you can however pull the codes using the screw on the side of the ECU


----------

